# Soundcloud download extension for Chrome



## ryst (Sep 5, 2018)

Soundcloud has an extension for Chrome that allows you to download any track. Even if you specify that the tracks you upload aren't to be downloadable.

If you're currently using Soundcloud to upload and showcase your songs, how do you feel about this?


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 5, 2018)

Can you download even if the offline listening is off?


----------



## lokotus (Sep 5, 2018)

Youtube lets you download whole videos (&audio) from every browser. 
Spotify lets you listen to music for free without even downloading. 
iTunes lets you listen to music for free without even downloading. 

How do we feel about this ?

Srry couldn't resist. Its the best time to get famous - not even needing a "payed" technology to make a vinyl or CD...


----------



## NoamL (Sep 5, 2018)

There are probably forty apps that intercept your computer's audio. Audacity, Soundflower, Screenflow, Loom, just off the top of my head. If you put music online people can and will figure out a way to download it if they want. The same with video. The only reason people don't download and trade MP3s anymore like the Napster days is because YouTube and Spotify functionally ARE an instant, streaming Napster with some minimal ad interruptions.

It's a music apocalypse out there, for me this underlines the importance of being paid in a lump sum by someone for the use of your music (Libraries, Sync fees, and Scoring to picture being the big 3). Trying to get revenue from ordinary people just listening to your music is a bad strategy.


----------



## ryst (Sep 5, 2018)

lokotus said:


> Youtube lets you download whole videos (&audio) from every browser.
> Spotify lets you listen to music for free without even downloading.
> iTunes lets you listen to music for free without even downloading.
> 
> ...



That's definitely a good point. I guess what bothers me is the fact that it's still an option to choose "Enable Downloads" and if you choose "off" it says "this track will not be downloadable."

Maybe it's just the contradiction that bothers me the most.


----------



## chrisphan (Sep 5, 2018)

ryst said:


> That's definitely a good point. I guess what bothers me is the fact that it's still an option to choose "Enable Downloads" and if you choose "off" it says "this track will not be downloadable."
> 
> Maybe it's just the contradiction that bothers me the most.


If you download through any extension it will only give you 128kbps while if the artist enables download it’s usually better quality.


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 5, 2018)

Music from any online service can be downloaded easily - just because of how streaming works. Either through recording the audio, or simply fetching the direct link of the audio file. It's like illegal weapons - if somebody wants it, he can get it.

My question would be - if you do not want it to be downloadable - why put it on SoundCloud in the first place? You can watermark the track (as RF libraries do), but when you put it on SoundCloud, your intention is to use the service as it is designed - share music freely with people. It's not like SoundCloud claims to be a secure Webshop to sell your music, it's a bot-ridden Facebook with butchered audio 

And yes, I don't like these extensions - on the other hand, as said, since you put it on SoundCloud, you want people to listen and share - so why not have someone blasting the MP3 from their car to get exposure?

There are other means if you want to sell your music - and SoundCloud isn't one of them. But it's great to share and show off


----------



## JonAdamich (Sep 6, 2018)

ryst said:


> That's definitely a good point. I guess what bothers me is the fact that it's still an option to choose "Enable Downloads" and if you choose "off" it says "this track will not be downloadable."
> 
> Maybe it's just the contradiction that bothers me the most.


I doubt the extension is actually from the developers of soundcloud?


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 9, 2018)

I only post my work in progress track in private on Soundcloud for my Patreons. Other tracks are just for fun/pratice, so it doesn't matter that people can download it from Soundcloud.
In fact, my page gathered 300K plays before I got my music published. Now that my SC Profile died because I removed my mains track, I've got all people back on my Spotify and so on.



NoamL said:


> Trying to get revenue from ordinary people just listening to your music is a bad strategy.


At some point yes; having money in a bank account doesn't make you earn anything unless you let it grows for years. That's what I do with my music because it does work like a bank. Spotify's algorithm is truly incredible to let people know about your music, but it takes time. A lot of time.
It is not a priority of course, but it is free (few bucks per track) to have your music available everywhere.
In my case, it's a very good strategy until I go pro.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Sep 11, 2018)

NoamL said:


> It's a music apocalypse out there, for me this underlines the importance of being paid in a lump sum by someone for the use of your music (Libraries, Sync fees, and Scoring to picture being the big 3). Trying to get revenue from ordinary people just listening to your music is a bad strategy.



Excellent insight.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Sep 11, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Trying to get revenue from ordinary people just listening to your music is a bad strategy.



Indeed. Learning this first hand is a rite of passage in 2018 for musicians trying to earn a living. 

Though not to discourage anyone from sharing work online - it’s crucial that you do. Just know that it can’t be the _only_ thing you do if you’re trying to put food on the table.


----------

